# Potty training new puppy



## lilyazzy23 (Dec 21, 2012)

PLEASE HELP!! I just got a 10 week havanese female last weekend. I made a mistake and let her run around my apartment freely. I tried the potty pads but she only goes on the sometimes. I let her sleep in my bed only because she goes crazy when i put her in the crate and wont stop barking, I live in apartment and scared of neighbors complaining. She is very attached to me and I don't know what to do with training and when I leave the house to go shopping. Another issue besides the potty training is the she bites very hard at my hand and feet during play time i try to stop playing when she does that and get up and leave but I don't know if she is understanding. Anyone please give me some advice on how to train her? I am a new dog owner and very new to all this. 
Thank you!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome to the forum. You've got a lot going on there. Here's some reading. 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Try and stick with the confinement. It's for Theo benefit in the long run and for your peace of mine. Doug quickly learnt that crying or barking didn't get him what he wanted and the crate for toilet training has helped us know exactly when he has gone so we can let him play inside without stressing about accidents. 
Dave the articles you provided I actually read before we brought Doug home. So helpful!! I never owned a dog before however my priority from the beginning has been to ensure we raise a dog that is well behaved and trained. We have had Doug for 4 weeks and he can sit, comes when called (sometimes), is going well with potty training and loves his crate often going into on his own or when we say "bed" knows where to go. 
Do some reading and stick to your guns during his training as your setting the tone for future behaviour. Do you have any photos??

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

